# Is this a freestyle board?



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm about to order this board but it does not specify if it is a freestyle board or not. just click on the link.
Rossignol Board Rossignol District


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

The keyword under the board says All Mountain. Other than that, not sure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

ahhh..lol. how did i miss that.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

_rossignol_? are you sure it isn't a mono ski?


----------

